# Eure konkreten Empfehlungen für Winterklamotten bitte! Danke!



## Deleted 519304 (1. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,

ich suche alles! Leider! :-(

Ich bin sonst kein Frierhannes, mags unterwegs aber nicht, wenns zieht, da ich verdammt schnell und viel schwitze und Nasses ja leider sehr schnell kalt wird.

Also ich suche für +5 bis -10 Grad:

1.) Winddichte Unterhelmmütze für Brillenträger, gern auch ne entsprechende Balaclava
2.) Unterziehhandschuhe
3.) Winddichte Handschuhe
4.) Baselayer 1 (enges + dünnes/dünneres Funktionslangarmunterhemd)
5.) Baselayer 2 (Langarmtrikot)
6.) Baselayer 3 (winddichte Softshell-Jacke)
7.) Funktionslangbeinunterhose
8.) Langbein-Bib
9.) Socken
10.) Schuhe

Merinowolle iVm Polypropylen sollen wohl DIE Stoffe sein!?

Ich freue mich auf Eure Empfehlungen.

Danke.

Gruß

Bud

PS: Budget: eher im niedrigen und mittelpreisigen Segment oder Teures im Angebot. Schuhe dürfen teurer sein. Bin da Nortwave-Fan.


----------



## Matcher (1. Dezember 2020)

Servus,
wenn du schnell und viel schwitzt, lass doch das Merino und winddicht weg. Die Klamotten müssen atmen können, oder? Preiswerter wirds dann auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 519304 (1. Dezember 2020)

Aber Merino soll doch sehr saugfähig sein!? Wegen dem Schweiß!

Und wenns nicht winddicht ist, ziehts doch kalt rein und man friert?


----------



## ron101 (2. Dezember 2020)

BudHill schrieb:


> 4.) Baselayer 1


Under Armour Heatgear find ich immer sehr angenehm als Baselayer.
Passt mir besser als die Merino sachen, da weiss man ja auch nie sicher ob es Mulesingt wurde ;-)


----------



## Deleted 454842 (2. Dezember 2020)

ron101 schrieb:


> da weiss man ja auch nie sicher ob es Mulesingt wurde ;-)


Muss man halt die entsprechenden hochpreisigeren Marken wie Icebreaker kaufen.


----------



## S-H-A (2. Dezember 2020)

Matcher schrieb:


> Servus,
> wenn du schnell und viel schwitzt, lass doch das Merino und winddicht weg. Die Klamotten müssen atmen können, oder? Preiswerter wirds dann auch.


+1. 
Nicht zu eng geschnittene Windweste über Fleece taugt imho mehr als Membranjacken. Je nach Temperaturen wird dann die Dicke des Fleece gewählt. Kein Merino, immer schön bei Plastik bleiben. Soll nicht saugen.


----------



## cxfahrer (2. Dezember 2020)

Ich finde Wollsocken (Woolpower400) besser. Zwischen den Zehen schwitzt man immer, und im Schuh kann es nicht weg.
Für die übrigen Körperteile ist es aber richtig, wenn es sich vollsaugt ist das kontraproduktiv.

Ansonsten sollte man sich nicht wärmer anziehen, als dass es einen beim Losfahren gerade so ein wenig fröstelt und es nicht zieht.


----------



## Axel2k (2. Dezember 2020)

Als baselayer würde ich mal das active f-dry light Shirt empfehlen.
Habe die letzten Wochen viel herum experimentiert und festgestellt, dass man es tatsächlich nicht so warm braucht wenn man ins schwitzen gerät... und das tut man üblicherweise beim Mountainbiken 
Wichtig ist daher ein baselayer, der den Körperschweiß schnell weg transportiert und darüber eine leicht wärmende Jacke, die sich großzügig am Bauchbereich und unter den Armen öffnen lässt. So kann man beim uphill  oder bei anstrengenden Passagen alles aufmachen und beim runterfahren wieder zu machen.


----------



## McDreck (2. Dezember 2020)

Matcher schrieb:


> und winddicht weg. Die Klamotten müssen atmen können


Atmen ja, aber nicht kalten Wind durchziehen lassen.


BudHill schrieb:


> Und wenns nicht winddicht ist, ziehts doch kalt rein und man friert?


Ja. Insgesamt sollte Schwitzen nach Möglichkeit vermieden werden, z.B. in dem man gar nicht erst so viel anzieht. Geht halt teilweise nicht. Dann muss Schweiß kontrolliert und Zug vermieden werden.

Ich persönlich mag Merino als Baselayer, aber Starkschwitzern würde ich eher zu Kunstfaser raten. Polypropylen-Netzunterwäsche könnte hier bei sehr kalten Temperaturen eine gute Lösung sein.
Ansonsten hautenges dünnes Baselayer, hautenges der Temperatur angepasstes Fleece (oder vergleichbar) plus winddichte aber atmungsaktive Schicht außen. Plus einen Beutel um nicht benötigte Kleidungstücke zu verstauen.


----------



## StelioKontos (2. Dezember 2020)

Ich kann das Warm Intesity Unterhemd und die Unterhose von Craft empfehlen. Finde ich besser als die Merino Icebreaker Baselayer.


----------



## Tobi1991 (2. Dezember 2020)

Ich Schwitze auch ziemlich heftig und habe viel rumprobiert... 
Am besten fahr ich mit Brynje Netzunterhemd (Langarm) und darüber ein Funktionsshirt ( kipsta von decathlon). Dann je nach Kälte weitere Lagen und darauf dann eine auf der vorderseite winddichte Softshell Jacke von Decathlon... Wenns extrem wird kommt dann da noch die Endura mt500 Regenjacke drüber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 519304 (2. Dezember 2020)

Tobi1991 schrieb:


> Ich Schwitze auch ziemlich heftig und habe viel rumprobiert...
> Am besten fahr ich mit Brynje Netzunterhemd (Langarm) und darüber ein Funktionsshirt ( kipsta von decathlon). Dann je nach Kälte weitere Lagen und darauf dann eine auf der vorderseite winddichte Softshell Jacke von Decathlon... Wenns extrem wird kommt dann da noch die Endura mt500 Regenjacke drüber.



Meinst Du:









						Brynje Sportswear Super Thermo Shirt Navy
					

Hier kannst du die Funktionswäsche Brynje Super Thermo Shirt (10200300) online kaufen. Artikelnr. 10200300, Farbe: Navy. Wir versenden die Funktionswäsche versandkostenfrei europaweit, mit 14 Tage kostenlosem Rückgaberecht.




					www.brynje-shop.com
				









						Funktionsshirt langarm Keepdry 500 Damen/Herren
					

Funktionsshirt langarm Keepdry 500 Damen/Herren. Unser Entwicklungsteam hat dieses Modell für anspruchsvolle Sportler entworfen, die ihre Leistung steigern und daher höhere Bedürfnisse haben.  Nur €5.99




					www.decathlon.de
				









						Softshelljacke Bergtrekking MT100 Windwarm winddicht Herren
					

Softshelljacke Bergtrekking MT100 Windwarm winddicht Herren. Unsere Trekking-Experten haben diese strapazierfähige Softshelljacke speziell für Bergtouren bei Wind und kühlen Temperaturen entwickelt. Nur €29.99




					www.decathlon.de
				




?


----------



## Tobi1991 (2. Dezember 2020)

BudHill schrieb:


> Meinst Du:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja genau das Superthermo müsste es sein (100% polypropylene steht bei mir drin)

Die Decathlon Sachen sind halt aus alten Kollektionen. Ich denke das Shirt ist das gleiche aber die Jacke nicht. Die Jacke nannte sich Btwin bike 100...keine Ahnung durch welches Modell die ersetzt wurde.

Achja von Bynje hab ich auch noch so einen einzelnen Rollkragen den man super zu allem kombinieren kann. Also nur so einHals Teil mit unten ein bisschen Stoff dran.

Edit:
https://www.decathlon.de/p/fahrrad-...ren-schwarz/_/R-p-307590?mc=8551824&c=SCHWARZ

Die Jacke sieht eigentlich recht ähnlich aus. Müsste auch ähnlich vom Preis sein wie damals.


----------



## Leen (8. Dezember 2020)

ich finds total spannend (und krass  wieviel ihr teilweise so anzieht beim Biken. Ich lese Netzunterhemd, Baselaser, Fleece, Softshell. Ich glaub ich würde so dick angezogen nichtmal bei -20 Grad klarkommen    Bin auch Extremschwitzer, nach 30-45 Minuten ist bei mir alles getränkt. Ich fahr im Winter mit genau 2 Lagen. Ein Langarmbaselayer plus atmungsaktive Jacke (je nach Windchill ist es ne Softshell oder ne Super High Tech Hardshell).

Als bezahlbaren und gut funktionierenden Langarmbaselayer habe ich die *Craft Active Extreme Shirts* auserkoren. Geht für mich auch besser als der Merino-Mix. Die sind aus Plastik, aber das Polyester ist so wabenartig gewebt, wie ein Stricksocken.. das gibt dem Shirt eine Art wärmenden Luftkanal in seinem Gewebe selbst. Die gibts auch noch mit Windstopper vorne. 

Nach ca. 1,5 Stunden muss ich das tropfnasse Shirt zwar auch tauschen, aber so lange komme ich immerhin einigermaßen klar, ohne völlig an Verdunstungskälte zu erfrieren

Ich hab mir eure Tipps mit dem Netzunterhemd aber zu Herzen genommen und direkt gestern welche bestellt! Bin total gespannt auf den Effekt.

Und ihr bestärkt mich, auch mal wieder ein bisschen mit den Lagen herumzuprobieren. Ich hatte innerlich schon resigniert mich damit abgefunden, dass ich eigentlich nach jeder Ausfahrt an einer fetten Erkältung nur um Haaresbreite vorbeischramme.


----------



## Skwal (8. Dezember 2020)

Führt Kälte zu Erkältungen?
					

Nein, weder Kälte noch die berüchtigte "Zugluft" lösen Erkältungen aus. Das ist durch viele Experimente belegt. Zum Beispiel gab es schon 1950 einen Versuch in England.




					www.swr.de


----------



## Deleted 519304 (9. Dezember 2020)

Leen schrieb:


> ich finds total spannend (und krass  wieviel ihr teilweise so anzieht beim Biken. Ich lese Netzunterhemd, Baselaser, Fleece, Softshell. Ich glaub ich würde so dick angezogen nichtmal bei -20 Grad klarkommen    Bin auch Extremschwitzer, nach 30-45 Minuten ist bei mir alles getränkt. Ich fahr im Winter mit genau 2 Lagen. Ein Langarmbaselayer plus atmungsaktive Jacke (je nach Windchill ist es ne Softshell oder ne Super High Tech Hardshell).
> 
> Als bezahlbaren und gut funktionierenden Langarmbaselayer habe ich die *Craft Active Extreme Shirts* auserkoren. Geht für mich auch besser als der Merino-Mix. Die sind aus Plastik, aber das Polyester ist so wabenartig gewebt, wie ein Stricksocken.. das gibt dem Shirt eine Art wärmenden Luftkanal in seinem Gewebe selbst. Die gibts auch noch mit Windstopper vorne.
> 
> ...



Meinst Du






						Radtrikots: 551 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Radtrikots ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 551 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de
				




?


----------



## --- (12. Dezember 2020)

Leen schrieb:


> Ich hatte innerlich schon resigniert mich damit abgefunden, dass ich eigentlich nach jeder Ausfahrt an einer fetten Erkältung nur um Haaresbreite vorbeischramme.


Nur so als Hinweis: Nur weil einem kalt ist oder man verschwitzt auskühlt bekommt man keine Erkältung. Eine Erkältung wird durch Viren in den oberen Atemwegen ausgelöst. Nicht durch Kälte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p100473 (12. Dezember 2020)

Ich fahre schon seit jahren im Winter durch und auch nachts, ohne dass mir groß kalt wird.
Habe eine alte VAUDE Softshelljacke und ein warmes X BIONIC Unterhemd drunter. Jetzt wird die alte VAUDE ersetzt durch ein anderes Modell.
Wichtiger finde ich den Schutz von Füßen/Händen /Kopf: Handschuhe nehme ich Northwave Husky- ich denke die halten bis -10 gr. , manchmal fast schon zu warm. Meine Erfahrung : Fingerhandschuhe halten bei Minusgraden nie so warm wie Dreifingerhandschuhe- auch wenn sie noch so teuer sind. 
Unterhelmmützen nehme ich immer zwei- wenn der Helm groß genug ist- weil nach einer Weile in der Abfahrt der Wind immer reinzieht.
An den Füßen schwöre ich auf Heizsohlen (Thermic). Dann kann man jeden Schuh nehmen, muss halt etwas größer sein. Aber das Wärme-/Kälteempfinden jedes Menschen ist eben unterschiedlich.
Hose: Assos und bei Feuchtigkeit noch eine Shorts oder alte Regenhose drüber.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (12. Dezember 2020)

--- schrieb:


> Nur so als Hinweis: Nur weil einem kalt ist oder man verschwitzt auskühlt bekommt man keine Erkältung. Eine Erkältung wird durch Viren in den oberen Atemwegen ausgelöst. Nicht durch Kälte.




Ja. Aber die Verletzungsgefahr steigt. Ich bin derzeit Bock steif gefroren, wenn ich in den Trail einbiege.


----------



## rhnordpool (12. Dezember 2020)

Ich fahr als Frostbeule, Schnell- und Vielschwitzer im Mittelgebirge - anstrengend und schwitzend hoch (unproblematisch), flott runter (problematisch) etc. Haifischzahn-Tourenprofil  und noch dazu mit Rucksack. 
Bei so nem Profil kann man ja - anders als in den Alpen - nicht oben am Gipfel jedesmal die Kleider wechseln.
Ich fahr nur bis max. so -5°. Da muß die Luft aber trocken sein.
 Ich hab von 2-3-4-5 Lagen alles mögliche probiert, hat mit klassischen Funktionsklamotten nicht optimal funktioniert (auf den Rucksack will ich nicht verzichten).
Einzige echte Verbesserung war mein alter Neopren-Nierengurt vom Windsurfen. Der hält den Unterlaib warm, auch wenn die Haut naß ist. Werde mir eventuell mal eine Neoprenweste, ca. 3 mm dick zulegen und schauen, ob das für den Brustbereich dann auch noch ne Verbesserung bringt.
Kopf, Beine und Arme sind bei mir unkritisch.
Für Hände und Fußzehen gibts zur Not beheizbare Handschuhe bzw. Socken. Hab ich aber bisher nicht gebraucht.


----------



## mawe (12. Dezember 2020)

Leen schrieb:


> Als bezahlbaren und gut funktionierenden Langarmbaselayer habe ich die *Craft Active Extreme Shirts* auserkoren. ... Die sind aus Plastik, aber das Polyester ist so wabenartig gewebt, wie ein Stricksocken.. das gibt dem Shirt eine Art wärmenden Luftkanal in seinem Gewebe selbst. Die gibts auch noch mit Windstopper vorne.



Das hört sich nach dem gleichen Prinzip an wie Netzunterwäsche. Eventuell mit und etwas dünnerer Luftschicht über der Haut und mehr (feuchter) Auflagefläche.

Der Windstopper vorn ist allerdings interessant!


----------



## kackboon91 (16. Dezember 2020)

Über den Bike24 Adventskalender bin ich auf Die X-Bionic The Trick Kollektion aufmerksam geworden. Das liest sich ziemlich interessant.



> Sie revolutioniert deine Thermoregulation, indem sie deine Schweissproduktion aktiviert bevor du überhitzt. So bist du konstant bei Optimaltemperatur aktiv, in Training und Wettkampf. Die Energie, welche durch die früher einsetzende Schweisskühlung freigesetzt wird, fliesst direkt in deine Running-Performance. Dieser Mechanismus wirkt sich wie ein Energie-Booster auf deine Leistungsfähigkeit aus.



Klar, das ist alles Marketing-blabla, aber mein Interesse haben sie geweckt. 
Hat die schon jemand mal ausprobiert?


----------



## Leen (17. Januar 2021)

--- schrieb:


> Nur so als Hinweis: Nur weil einem kalt ist oder man verschwitzt auskühlt bekommt man keine Erkältung. Eine Erkältung wird durch Viren in den oberen Atemwegen ausgelöst. Nicht durch Kälte.


Öhm ja, aber steigt das Risiko einer Erkältung nicht, wenn die immer und überall vorhandenen Viren durch Unterkühlung (Immunsystem, dies das, du weißt schon..) leichteres Spiel haben? Also ich merke nach jeder durchgefrorenen Ausfahrt, dass ich am selben Abend und manchmal auch noch am nächsten Tag recht angeschlagen bin. Meistens berappel ich mich wieder, aber Kopf+Halsschmerzen und allgemeine Mattigkeit kommen da eigentlich schon regelmäßig vor 


Ich habe heute übrigens das erste Mal dieses Netzunterhemd ausprobiert! Hatte ansonsten die identische Kleidungsschicht an, wie sonst auch. ES WAR DER HAMMER! Leute, ich glaub ihr habt meinen größten Feind des Winters beseitigt durch eure Empfehlung 🥰 
Ich war natürlich klatschnass geschwitzt, wie immer - aber mir war nicht kalt dabei. Im Gegenteil, ich hatte sogar das Gefühl, meine Haut sei warm und trocken. Kein Frieren. Bin 3,5 Stunden Rennrad (mit ordentlich Fahrtwind) gefahren und musste mich kein einziges Mal umziehen. Premiere! 

Danke für den Tipp! 😃


----------



## JPS (24. Januar 2021)

Leen schrieb:


> ...
> Ich habe heute übrigens das erste Mal dieses Netzunterhemd ausprobiert! Hatte ansonsten die identische Kleidungsschicht an, wie sonst auch. ES WAR DER HAMMER! Leute, ich glaub ihr habt meinen größten Feind des Winters beseitigt durch eure Empfehlung 🥰 ...


Bin mal neugierig, wie fällt der Schnitt der Brynje Shirts von der Grösse aus? Ich bin mir mit 184 cm ( 75 kg) und eher langen Armen unsicher, ob ich M oder L wählen soll (falls die mal wieder lieferbar sind).
Gruß JPS


----------



## Tobi1991 (24. Januar 2021)

JPS schrieb:


> Bin mal neugierig, wie fällt der Schnitt der Brynje Shirts von der Grösse aus? Ich bin mir mit 184 cm ( 75 kg) und eher langen Armen unsicher, ob ich M oder L wählen soll (falls die mal wieder lieferbar sind).
> Gruß JPS


Also ich hab bei 182cm und 79kg Größe L und das passt super. Durch die Netzstruktur sind die Arme auch ziemlich flexibel in der Länge... Wenn du dir nicht aus geradem Stand an die Knie fassen kannst solltest du da keine Probleme haben 😁


----------



## platt_ziege (12. Februar 2021)

p100473 schrieb:


> An den Füßen schwöre ich auf Heizsohlen (Thermic).


nachdem ich mit den 5.10 eps heute bei -10 an die grenzen gekommen bin, was aber auch daran liegen könnte, dass ich so gut wie jeden hundebesitzer getroffen hab und hallo sagen musste (hunde sind eindeutig die besseren menschen!), wollte ich nun auch mal mein therm-ic set in den einsatz bringen.

wie hast du das denn mit der befestigung gelöst?
gibt ja nur die variante per klett unten um die fessel anhängen, auf dem schuh an den schnürsenkeln befestigt, oder mit ner verlängerung irgendwo an hose.
da ich mit bibs fahre, fällt die letzte variante weg, denn sonst müsste ich die kabel ja irgendwie beim anziehen mit durchfrimeln und hätte dann irgendwo die wohl drückende steckerverbindung.

in welchen winterschuhen nutzt du sie denn? hast du dann nur die therm-ic sohle im schuh, oder noch was drunter? ich frage, weil in den eps die sohle im fersenbereich so hcohgezogen ist, was ist sehr angenehm für den halt und passform finde.

NACHTRAG: hab die akkus jetzt mal auf den schnürrsenkeln befestigt, mal gucken wie das morgen wird.
hoffe die akkus sind wasserdicht....


----------



## cjbffm (12. Februar 2021)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Kein Merino, immer schön bei Plastik bleiben. Soll nicht saugen.


Wolle saugt so gut wie nicht. Wenn sich ein Material vollsaugt, dann Baumwolle. 
Wolle hingegen wärmt auch noch, wenn sie feucht ist. 

Ansonsten sind Kunstfasern natürlich sehr schnell wieder trocken, soweit ist das richtig. Ich habe allerdings die Erfahrung gemacht, daß sich für mich manche Kunstfasern kalt auf der Haut anfühlen, andere dagegen wärmen mich. Welches Material sich wie verhält, ist mir nicht ganz klar. - Vielleicht haben andere exaktere Beobachtungen gemacht als ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (12. Februar 2021)

ansonsten hab ich nach der fahrt heute bei -10 endlich meine funktionierende kombi gefunden, mit der ich heute null gefroren hab. bisher war die maximal temperatur im letzten winter -5. 
ganz unten die langen craft active extreme 2.0 baselayer (15€), darüber nen langes gore thermo trikot (35€) und nun der neue gamechanger unter der vaude primasoft 2 jacke (45€), eine primaloft weste (10€) welche ebenfalls nur vorne gefüttert ist. denn vorne bin ich durch den fahrtwind immer ausgekühlt, u.a. weil keinerlei fettisolierung. hab da ewig mit meinem jacken arsenal rumgedockert, aber am ende war es dann doch immer too much durch die gesamte isolierung der jacken, auch mit diversen polartec fleece.
ummen hals rum ne gore universal beany (13€) zum zuziehen bis übers kinn und ne vaude windproof 3 cap (12€).
unten rum ne vaude pro warm bib (30€), wobei ich morgen wohl das erste mal die alphapro mit primaloft ebenfalls von vaude (30€) testen werde. dazu dicke merino socken und die hohen 5.10 eps, die ich morgen ebenfalls mal mit der therm-ic 1300b (45€).
hatte es erst mit den pearl und gore netz baselayer probiert, was genauso unbefriedigend wie merino war, als auch die langen thermo windstopper von gore, aber diese craft dinger sind wirklich klasse, hätte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## platt_ziege (12. Februar 2021)

cjbffm schrieb:


> Wolle saugt so gut wie nicht. Wenn sich ein Material vollsaugt, dann Baumwolle.
> Wolle hingegen wärmt auch noch, wenn sie feucht ist.
> 
> Ansonsten sind Kunstfasern natürlich sehr schnell wieder trocken, soweit ist das richtig. Ich habe allerdings die Erfahrung gemacht, daß sich für mich manche Kunstfasern kalt auf der Haut anfühlen, andere dagegen wärmen mich. Welches Material sich wie verhält, ist mir nicht ganz klar. - Vielleicht haben andere exaktere Beobachtungen gemacht als ich?


ja, genau umgekehrt  
wie eben beschrieben, merino ist bestimmt klasse und ich hatte mir günstig die endura baabaa langarm shirts gekauft, gabs glaub ich für 25€ irgendwo in england und war anfangs ganz angetan.
aber als ich schon ne stunde unterwegs war, die sonne unterging und es dann recht schnell nochmals deutlich ein paar grad runter ging, wurde es mir kalt aufm rücken.
das ist mit den erwähnten craft dinger nun nicht mehr der fall und ich bin froh dass ich bei dem schnäppchen preis gleich 3x zugeschlagen habe.
die merinos werd ich aber weiterhin für wandern, campen und fürn schlafsack nutzen, denn der riesige vorteil ist ja im gegensatz zu plaste shirt, die stinken erst nach wochen, wenn überhaupt.
und klar, baumwolle ist wohl die ungeeignetste wahl überhaupt, aber bei dem plaste krams, gibs halt auch grosse unterschiede. würde mir sowas niemals beim discounter holen, da kauft man ja nur hochwertige montageständer


----------



## RobertFo (12. Februar 2021)

Also ich kaufe seit 25 Jahren einfach Löffler Transtex Lang- und Kurzarm, Wintertrikot sowie Unterziehmütze. Dazu noch ein klassisches Trikot und ein Kurzarm, Langarm Windtrikot. Damit fahre ich bis 5 bis 7 Grad. Und dann unter 5 Grad packe ich den Rucksack aus und nehme einfach eine Daunenjacke mit. Und lege meine Runden so an, dass ich einmal stetig bergauf fahre, dann Jacke raus und runter. Sprich im Winter wenig wellige Touren mit anschwitzen runter anschwitzen runter. Handschuhe nehme ich zur Zeit einfach Winterskihandschuhe, sonst kauf dir die von Gore. Ums Schwitzen kommst nicht herum im Winter, Notfalls zweites T-Shirt mitnehmen und oben wechseln.


----------



## IndianaWalross (15. Februar 2021)

Das mit dem Kunststoffzeugs, dass einige wärmen andere nicht - das kommt halt von der Machart. Einige haben Hohlkammern eingebaut, und zwar so geschickt und unsichtbar, dass man die nicht sieht, wohl aber merkt. Nämlich daran, dass man es warm hat ohne zu überhitzen. Die halten die Luft als Isolation. Die Feuchtigkeit wenn vorhanden wird abgeleitet. Oft sind das Teile, die auf wenig Aktivität ausgelegt sind, also auch von sich aus schon gut wärmen.  Gefühl: warm und trocken.

Und dann gibt es halt noch die Kunststoffteile, wo man denkt es ist kalt. Die sind eher auf starke Aktivität ausgelegt, die führen sehr viel Wärme ab damit man nicht überhitzt. Die wärmen kaum von sich aus, sondern speichern die eigene Wärme, und wenn es zuviel wird, wird abgeführt. Sprich bleibt man stehen und verbreitet kaum noch Hitze wird es hier kalt.

Gilt auch für Trikots und Jacken im Sportbereich.

Deswegen ist es sehr wichtig, gerade bei aktuellen Temperaturen, wirklich sehr genau hinzuschauen, was man für Kleidung anzieht. Es gibt halt "low activity" Kleidung, die wärmt auch wenn man langsam macht und öfters anhält noch gut. Und dann gibt es "high activity" für Leute die durchrauschen und volle Power geben, ohne rumstehen, anhalten usw. Für Unentschlossenen gibt es auch noch Abstufungen dazwischen. Winterkleidung ist halt mitnichten einfach und gleich. 

Seit ich mich damit mal mehr befasst habe, hab ich wesentlich weniger Probleme mit schwitzen oder frieren bei allen Temperaturen und Witterungen. Und ja, geschwitzt wird eh immer. Die Frage ist nur ob man danach unterkühlt und frierend heim kommt, oder leicht verschwitzt aber mollig warm.

Bei aktuellen -5°C bis -14°C die am Rad ja dann teils doppelt so kalt sind je nach Fahrttempo, bin ich die letzte Zeit übrigens tatsächlich eher moderat unterwegs gewesen, und mit Daunenjacke. Ich war nicht klatschnass aber schön kuschelig. Dafür verkneif ich mir da dann heftige Geländefahrten oder extremes Tempotraining. Einfach bewegen im Grundlagenbereich. Es wird auch wieder wärmer, dann kann man wieder die Sau rauslassen. Man hat ja nicht nur Körper aussen zu beachten, auch die Atemwege machen bei solchen Temperaturen irgendwann schlapp.


----------



## platt_ziege (15. Februar 2021)

bin gestern wieder mit beschriebener kombi unterwegs gewesen und hab mir zum einen ne anstrengende strecke rausgesucht, hatte keinen bock die therm-ic sohlen zurecht zuschneiden da eh schon so spät und bin dann auch zu spät los, so dass es schnell kalt wurde und meine kalten füsse keine längeren pause (zum abdampfen) zugelassen haben.
ich bin klitschenass zu hause angekommen, hab aber null gefroren, obwohl alle schichten bis hin zur primasoft nass waren. als ich mich ausgeschält habe und nur noch den craft baselayer an hatte, ist es in dem teil schlagartig arschkalt geworden, war halt auch echt klitschnass.
für mich war der kauf der craft baselayer mit der weste zusammen DER game changer schlechthin und nach diversen getesteten baselayern, kann ich die teile wirklich wärmstens empfehlen, die bewertungen stimmen 
ich bin zwar jetzt kein viel schwitzer, aber trag die dinger jetzt seit etlichen touren ungewaschen und sie müffeln bisher null, da kenn ich auch andere plastelayer und trikots wo das ganz anders ist.
da hier nächstes wochenende der frühling mit 15 grad kommen soll, werd ich gleich einen letzten ausflug in die weisse pracht unternehmen.


----------



## trialsrookie (15. Februar 2021)

Ich hab mich dieses Jahr (fahre erstmals halbwegs konsequent auch in der kalten Saison) immer weiter rangetastet, wie sehr ich "so wenig wie möglich, so viel wie nötig" bei der Kleidung ausreizen kann. Bei aktuellen Temperaturen -5 bis knapp über 0 Grad bedeutet das für mich Merino Baselayer Langarm Shirt und Vaude FZ All Season Shirt (heute bei Sonnenschein) oder Baselayer Shirt + leichte Softshell Jacke (Sportful mit Gore Infinium Material). Hose ist eine uralte Gore mit Windstopper. Das ist perfekt für meine typischen 2h-Ausfahrten. Bergauf ist der Frontzipp auf Halbmast, damit schwitze ich dann auch nur wenig. Bergab bin ich mit Trinkpause & "Gipfel"foto nahezu trocken, mache alles zu & dann ist es warm.

Was bei mir sehr geholfen hat, ist ohne Rucksack zu fahren (minimal-Reparaturzeug am Rahmen). Ansonsten sind meine Finger am temperaturempfindlichsten, da habe ich endlich gute Handschuhe gefunden (Endura). Zehen sind auch heikel, bei 2h reichen mir Wanderschuhe und dickere Merinosocken. Für den Kopf reicht meist ein Buff als Stirnband getragen, auch Merino.

Unter dem Strich bin ich echt positiv überrascht, wie gut das Winterbiken funktioniert, wenn man die richtige Kleidung für sich gefunden hat plus eine gute Taktik (kein Rucksack, Intensität so anpassen dass man nicht klatschnass wird etc.). Merino ist mir sehr sympathisch weil es auch noch gut wärmt, wenn es feucht ist und sich besser anfühlt als Synthetik-faser.

Ergänzung: die Tipps hier im Subforum haben mir immer wieder sehr geholfen, danke! Auch wenn es ganz ohne Trial&Error nicht geht...


----------



## platt_ziege (15. Februar 2021)

trialsrookie schrieb:


> Das ist perfekt für meine typischen 2h-Ausfahrten. Bergauf ist der Frontzipp auf Halbmast, damit schwitze ich dann auch nur wenig. Bergab bin ich mit Trinkpause & "Gipfel"foto nahezu trocken, mache alles zu & dann ist es warm.


guter punkt, kommt ja alles drauf an was man so veranstaltet.
wenn man nur rauf fährt und dann wieder runter rollt, bedarf es natürlich eines anderen klamottensystems.

in ermangelung von richtigen bergen, fahr ich halt eher 1-3h touren, was im schnee halt auch nochmal ne deutliche nummer anstrengender ist als ohne.


----------



## Dalen (17. Oktober 2021)

@platt_ziege: kannst du bitte einen link zur deiner Craft Weste senden.

welches Trikot empfiehlt ihr?


----------



## platt_ziege (17. Oktober 2021)

Dalen schrieb:


> @platt_ziege: kannst du bitte einen link zur deiner Craft Weste senden.


missverständniss: die weste ist nicht von craft, sondern irgendeine (passende=nicht zu stark gefütterte) primaloft weste. von craft ist das baselayer shirt, als nachfolger von merino.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

